# Rhinestone Motifs Direct From Korea



## jessicamg86 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am looking for Rhinestone Hotfix Motifs direct from Korea. Does anyone know of a company that sells a large variety of Motifs in Korea? I have found a few companies, but they do not have a large variety or they only sell the rhinestones by themselves. Thanks.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Any particular reason you must have them from Korea? There are plenty of places here that have "standard" stock rhinestone designs: Stock Designs for T-Shirt Heat Transfers - Pro World


----------



## jessicamg86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes because Korea is true wholesale. Proworld is pretty expensive because I can buy the same thing from the Markets here where I live for the same price. I know they are from Korea, just can't seem to figure out where they are getting them. I am basically trying to cut out the middle man..like Proworld.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can cut out the middle man BUT...at what price? To get the best prices from Korea, you have to order a sizeable quantity and then you have shipping and customs to deal with. I know that it is not necessarily an easy task...can do...but I choose to pass. I think you might want to read some posts on this from 'veedub' (I think she imports) or 'sjidohair' who also imports and they will know the hoops you have to jump through. I am sure there are other who have or do import items. Hopefully they can chime in


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Got it, but as Charles states, most of them have pretty large minimums. I have on occasion used CSTown to process custom work for me. They are out of China, but use Korean grade stones. Contact Lara at feb@Cstown.com.

Also, just today, I received a solicitation e-mail from a company called Stoney Korea (www.stonykorea.com). Don't know anything about them, but you can give them a whirl. Contact Jodi at jodi@stonykorea.com.

Good luck


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I also checked out Stony Korea after I got an email...found out they are in fact located in China


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Those guys at Stony Korea are too funny. They have been trying to win my business for years. I actually met Jodi last year but didn't let on who I was as I never would have gotten rid of her. Charles is correct they are located in Guangzhou China not Korea. 

Now as for the original posters question, there are many vendors out of South Korea that sell motifs but by looking online you may not see all that the company has to offer, so contact them and ask if they will provide samples. Make sure you specify what you are interested in or you will receive samples of some of the ugliest hotfix items you've ever seen  (One time someone sent me a nailhead the size of a quarter, covered with a fabric like material. That product should never have been made, much less pressed on a garment) Unless you are prepared to buy large quantities you will not be saving anything. They only way to make it profitable for you and cut out the middle man as you put it, is to truck that stuff in. And as Charles has stated, minimums are usually high. If you are only going to buy a couple hundred pieces, you won't be saving anything once you add shipping, and custom fees. Look around the internet, everyone is selling those same designs all for reasonably cheap, so if your cost is high, how can you compete? And personally, I think Proworld prices are pretty decent compared to many. If you think you can get those same designs for cheaper, you can but you will have to buy them in huge quantities. A way that you can cut out the middle man is to source the stones and make the motifs yourself. At least this way you can give customers something different & unique, besides those same designs that are all over ebay and the internet for a pence.

If sourcing your motifs from overseas is the way you wish to proceed, contact those companies you found and ask for samples. usually they send stones and two or three motifs. Look at the stones good to check the quality, and pay attention to how well the motifs are made. Ask what type of shipping providers they use, as well as the turn around time for orders. Most importantly ask what forms of payment they accept. Many ask for bank wire which is an additional fee and now some are asking that you pay their paypal fees so get all this information up front. 

Hope this was helpful and if you have more questions, just ask.


----------



## jessicamg86 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there anyone that you would recommend? I am looking to order a significantly large order, so I am not as worried about that as I am finding a reputable company that keeps there items in stock, has a variety, and ships in a timely manner.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I was recently in contact with cstown for some loose rhinestones. They emailed me a price list that was pretty comparable with the pricing that I am receiving from Shine Art. I inquired further about shipping charges and for the same weight that I pay $20 from Shine Art I would pay $97 from cstown. She said their shipping prices don't get discounted until the weight reaches over 100 lbs.

They sent me loose rhinestone samples as well as transfers. I was not impressed with the samples that I received. The transfers contained many damaged rhinestones that in my eyes would have to be pulled and replaced. Definitely not a purchase and ready to apply type of transfer. 

I would definitely suggest purchasing or asking for loose rhinestones so that when you do your own quality control you can replace any damaged rhinestones with rhinestones of the same color.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there a rhinestone manufacturer in usa?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> Is there a rhinestone manufacturer in usa?


I've never heard of one.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

No manufacturer in the USA...Damn...I would love to figure out how to manage that. Once I figure out how to put software in my computer and when the cutter comes figure that out...maybe I'll be ready...LOL...

That would be something awesome to do for sure. We need to bring more manufacturing here in the USA at reasonable prices to help out the economy. Wish I had the money to do it myself!


----------



## cryshine (Oct 14, 2011)

there are only a few Company in the world that produce hotfix stones. In Europe Swarosvki in Austria and Preciosa in Czechoslovakia. These provide a single quality of stones and then you can not go wrong. 
then there are some factories in Korea and China that do not sell directly to users but only to wholesalers and exporters. On the Web really easy to they find Research to ; hotfix rhinestone Rhinestud . Moreover there are countless retailers around the world there are offering a very wide range of products in a different qualities. If you're not an expert is very difficult to understand the quality of the crystal (or glass), lamination if it is done on all the faces of the stone and only on the top. You also have to consider how many faces there are around the stones and the type of adhesive. Prices are very variable and are not always related with the quality. I advise you for the first purchases ask for a samples and have ask by an expert for evaluation.
Enzo


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

jessicamg86 said:


> I am looking for Rhinestone Hotfix Motifs direct from Korea. Does anyone know of a company that sells a large variety of Motifs in Korea? I have found a few companies, but they do not have a large variety or they only sell the rhinestones by themselves. Thanks.



As for motifs, I've had good luck with Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers I've purchased a few dozen transfers from them and the quality and service are good. They may or not be price competitive with imported motifs, but they are made in Florida and anytime I can support small U.S. businesses I try to. I met the owners at a trade show and I've purchased both bulk stones and transfers from them since. They will work with you.

Just my $.02

Ray


----------



## thomaswei (Sep 22, 2011)

One more choice is to produce the motifs from China manufacturers,using Korean stones.there are some large factories in South China and the production capacity is very big. turn aound time is only 3-7days.


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of Changsha Yuelu Topmotif company in china? I need reviews on rhinestone transfers anyone know?
ht


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

Unique Hot Fix,INC is making rhinestone motif in Texas or making rhinestone motif designs in Korea. We are USA office of Unique International in Korea.

please check it out Unique HotFix or UNIQUE international


----------



## js7287 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am looking to order completed transfers not loose stones.


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, please send to me image with size of dimension. I will get back to you with price...

E-mail at [email protected]


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Does Unique do custom transfers?


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes we do custom work too... It requires 50 pieces per design to avoid template fee. If you are paying template fee which is $25 ~ $30 depends on design, you can get low as 6 pieces.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Template fee? Same fee if I send you the design file already set up for rhinestones? Looking to have several of my original designs made for holiday rush without bogging down my machines, so i can continue to work on custom orders.

Either way, how do I get you the designs


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just E-mail me your design to [email protected]

I will get back to you with price.


----------

